# [SOLVED] PC constantly crashing all of a sudden



## MFinMO (Mar 15, 2013)

Bear with me, 1st post & very non-tech guy here. 

I have an hp pavilion p6653w desktop that I got just over 2 years ago. It has worked flawlessly up until just recently & naturally it's about 19 days out of warranty now. I trade futures part time and I use a trading platform called ThinkorSwim (TOS for short), which is a memory hog. 

TOS had been running 'choppy' because of all the charts, studies, etc I kept adding, so I decided to upgrade my RAM from the factory given 5 gb to the max of 16 gb in hopes that would help. Ever since I loaded those new ram sticks (about 2 weeks), it doesn't take long whenever TOS is loaded for my pc to crash & I get the BSOD. I can have my pc on for hours without problems if TOS isn't running, but if I start TOS, it will crash in no time.

The techs from TOS have remotely taken over my pc a few times & they keep swearing that it's not a problem on their end. They recommended I back everything up to my external and wipe the computer back to factory settings & start fresh. I did that yesterday but decided that the only thing I would load back onto the pc (aside from the 100+ updates that took hours & hours to load) would be chrome, tweetdeck & TOS. Chrome & tweetdeck work without fail. But as soon as I start TOS, it's just a matter of time before the whole thing crashes. I did the Windows 7 memory diagnostics tool test & it showed no problems at all.

So TOS techs got back on today and told me to try a memtest86 to determine if it was the new ram sticks. I did that & after about 6 hours I had over a dozen errors so I just stopped it. They suggested I just take the 4 new sticks of 16gb ram out and put the 3 old sticks of 5gb ram back in (I haven't done that yet), but I guess that's the next logical step to see if the crashing stops.

I just don't understand why TOS is the only thing that gives me problems, but yet they swear it's not a TOS problem -- they even showed me the event viewer with a ton of errors. The errors all happened while I was doing the updates & I just thought the errors were from updates that didn't load the first time around?

So should I just swap out the new ram sticks for the old ones? Or is there something else that someone can think of to look for? Thank in advance.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: PC constantly crashing all of a sudden*

have you tried cleaning the java files or updating to the latest version or java?

goto control panel click on java icon, then where it says temporary internet files click settings, next click on delete files this will remove the files on the pc, you can also adjust the amount of space used by java files, more or less depending on how much data the programme downloads while using it.


----------



## MFinMO (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: PC constantly crashing all of a sudden*

I don't see the java icon in control panel? 

p.s. I left my pc on all night with other programs open (except TOS) & no crashes. 

EDIT: p.s.s. I just checked control panel & "uninstall programs" and java wasn't even listed. I've loaded the newest version


----------



## MFinMO (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: PC constantly crashing all of a sudden*

So, after running pc all night with several programs open & no problems I decided to try TOS. With 10 minutes it crashed. My computer didn't crash, just TOS??? Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: PC constantly crashing all of a sudden*

Would it be possible to re-install TOS to see if the program itself is corrupted?

Provide the following information about your hardware so we can check compatibility with the new RAM:
Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.



-----


----------



## MFinMO (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: PC constantly crashing all of a sudden*

Well I basically did that whenever I wiped my pc clean. I reintalled it from the website, not from my backup. 

I will do what you suggested tomorrow & post it up. I went ahead and switched out the new sticks for the old 5gb sticks and so far I'm having no issues (3 hours and counting)....I probably just jinxed it tho. Thanks.


----------



## MFinMO (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: PC constantly crashing all of a sudden*

Well, I left TOS running all weekend & it operated without fail. I guess I got a bad batch of new ram sticks (1 or all). I'm going to send the new ones back and just stick with the old 5gb. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: PC constantly crashing all of a sudden*

No problem. Sorry the new RAM did not work out for you, but I'm glad you tracked the problem down.


Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*. 



-----


----------

